# Hay que ver



## alebg2

"Es que como diría el pobre hombre hay que ver. Unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama. "
En cuanto a unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama, no hay problema..He encontrado una expresión del dialecto veneto que significa lo mismo: "Uno scova la lepre e un altro se la piglia"..El problema es "hay que ver", expresión cuya traducción me parace cada vez menos clara.. Podría ser correcto traducirla al español con:
"E' che, come direbbe il pover' uomo, è proprio vero. Uno scova la lepre e l'altro se la piglia." Boh.......


----------



## Neuromante

Tienes mal puntuada la frase.

Es que, como diría el pobre hombre: "¡Hay que ver! Unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama"

¿Te sirve de ayuda?


----------



## alebg2

No, Neuro..no me ayuda a encontrar una buena traducción..sé que en español hay que ver se utiliza como exclamación ponderativa pero no sé si algo como "stai a vedere" está bien..creo que no en realidad..es que cuando leo en otro idioma y entiendo el sentido general de la frase sin ponerme a reflexionar sobre lo que acabo de leer o escuchar, después me resulta díficil traducir decentemente a otro idioma alguna expresión , sobre todo exclamaciones o interjecciones..eso me sucede no sólo con el español, sino también con el inglés..es como si me olvidara de mi idioma...Mecachis, a veces pienso que no soy italiano...puede que en mi vida precedente fuera español o argentino...jajaja..no sé..


----------



## ursu-lab

Il contesto è pochino, ma ci proviamo. 

Il fatto è che, come direbbe quel pover'uomo,* dipende. *C'è chi ... e chi...

Qui "hay que ver" sarebbe un "dipende (dal caso)" nel senso che alcuni sgobbano e altri si godono i frutti.

Oppure, nel senso di "hay que ver"/"è proprio vero..." come lo presenti tu:

*Insomma, ha proprio ragione *quel pover'uomo: uno... e l'altro...

Ma chi è "quel pover'uomo"?


----------



## 0scar

Para que tenga sentido es como dice Neuromante o

"Es que como diría el pobre hombre, ¡hay qué ver!: Unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama. "

Ma guarda!


----------



## flljob

¿Podría ser _Guarda che roba!_?


----------



## Blechi

flljob said:


> ¿Podría ser _Guarda che roba!_?


 
¡Bravo! Sí que podría ser así. O también "_Va che roba_: uno stana la lepre e l'altro ..."

@ alebg2: Scusa se mi permetto, ma se scrivessi rispettando la punteggiatura e le maiuscole, sarebbe più facile leggere i tuoi messaggi. E, di conseguenza, più facile aiutarti.


----------



## alebg2

El texto es un fragmento de un cuento de Arturo Pérez Reverte, contenido en "Con ánimo de ofender"..El pobre hombre es Herodes..En este cuento el autor defiende irónicamente al rey de la Judea, dice al lector que la historia ha sido injusta con él y que, al fin y al cabo, si se consideran el número de las familias y la dimensión del pueblecito de Belén, Herodes ha matado treinta niños más o menos, o sea, los que Milosevic, Clinton u otros se cargan mientras desayunan...Por estos 35 niños de la nada-éstas son palabras del autor- Herodes I lleva 20 siglos arrastrando una mala prensa y una fama de genocida..El autor concluye diciendo: Y es que, como diría el pobre hombre, hay que ver. Unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama. 
@blechi y a todos: He escrito la frase así porque la frase está escrita así en el libro de la editorial española..no soy yo el que se ha equivocado al escribirla..a mí también me parece una frase mal puntuada..


----------



## vale_new

Ciao!


Blechi said:


> ¡Bravo! Sí que podría ser así. O también "_Va che roba_: uno stana la lepre e l'altro ..."
> 
> @ alebg2: Scusa se mi permetto, ma se scrivessi rispettando la punteggiatura e le maiuscole, sarebbe più facile leggere i tuoi messaggi. E, di conseguenza, più facile aiutarti.


 
Va che roba non è dialettale?


----------



## Montesacro

vale_new said:


> Va che roba non è dialettale?



Sicuramente.
Espressione usata al nord, o forse specificatamente in Lombardia.


----------



## Agró

Aquí, "hay que ver" significa "es increíble", "no me lo puedo creer".

"Es que como diría el pobre hombre hay que ver. Unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama. "

"Es que como diría el pobre hombre: "Es increíble. Unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama. "


----------



## Blechi

Montesacro said:


> Sicuramente.
> Espressione usata al nord, o forse specificatamente in Lombardia.


 
Lombardia? Sei sicuro? Io direi un po' più a sud e un po' più altrove. 
Dialettale?  Sei sicuro?


----------



## Montesacro

Blechi said:


> Lombardia? Sei sicuro? Io direi un po' più a sud e un po' più altrove.
> Dialettale?  Sei sicuro?



Direi di sì.

Oltretutto direi che quel _va_ in "va che roba" non ha nulla a che fare con il verbo andare.
E' probabilmente un'abbreviazione di "varda", che nei dialetti del nord sta per... guarda.


----------



## olaszinho

"va che roba"

Uèèè va che roba! Estoy de acuerdo con Montesacro. No consigo pronunciar esa frase sin darle una entonaci*ó*n milanesa o lombarda.


----------



## 0scar

Viôt ce robis! (par furlan)


----------



## pinkwitch

effettivamente, "va che roba" é del dialetto del nord, para ser sincera yo traduciría : "é proprio vero".

ciao


----------



## gatogab

*Esta opción me gusta porque, en este contexto, sirve más una exclamación...*


Agró said:


> *Aquí, "hay que ver" significa "es increíble", "no me lo puedo creer".*
> "Es que como diría el pobre hombre: *"Es increíble.* Unos cardan la lana y otros llevan la fama. "





pinkwitch said:


> ...para ser sincera yo traduciría : *"é proprio vero".*
> ciao


*...que una ponderada consideración. *



Blechi said:


> Lombardia? Sei sicuro? Io direi un po' più a sud e un po' più altrove.
> Dialettale? Sei sicuro?


*E' vernacolo.*


----------



## Agró

*Che bello!*

(creo que "¡Qué bonito! funcionaría bien en español)


----------

